# Lei  non ha mai volato



## MilleBolleBlu

Dovevo tradurre la frase "*Lei non ha mai volato*" per dire che lei non aveva mai viaggiato in aereo. La frase non voleva significare che lei non ha intenzione di prendere un aereo o che non vorrà mai farlo, ma soltanto che fino ad oggi non l'ha mai fatto. 
Ho tradotto la frase usando il_ present perfect_, ma su livemocha.com molti mi hanno corretto con "I'll never fly again". 
Io non credo sia la traduzione giusta per esprimere ciò che volevo dire... voi che ne pensate?

Grazie


----------



## Teerex51

MilleBolleBlu said:


> Ho tradotto la frase usando il_ present perfect_,



Ciao, ci vuoi postare la frase intera per cortesia? (Sia l'originale italiano che la tua traduzione)


----------



## MilleBolleBlu

"Lei di solito va a lavoro con la macchina e raramente prende l'autobus. In estate di tanto in tanto usa la bicicletta per andare in spiaggia. Di rado va a piedi, è successo solo una volta quando ha dimenticato le chiavi in casa ed ha chiuso la porta. Qualche volta lei è davvero distratta! Lei non ha ancora mai volato (/Lei non ha ancora mai viaggiato in aereo)"
_
''She usually goes to work by car and she rarely takes the bus._
_In the summer she occasionally  rides a bike to go to the beach._
_She seldom goes out on foot, it happened once when she forgot her keys at home and she closed the door. Sometimes she is really careless!_
_She has never fly again._'' 

L'uso di again questa frase credo sia errato...  doveva essere un 'yet'? 
E' l'uso di quell'again che ha confuso le idee di quello che volessi dire?

grazie mille per la risposta rapidissima!


----------



## Mary49

Certo, "again" vuol dire "ancora" nel senso di "di nuovo" "un'altra volta", quindi non va bene nella tua frase. Il participio passato di "*fly*" è "*flown*"!


----------



## chipulukusu

Ciao MBB, credo che il modo corretto di tradurre la frase del titolo sia _She has never flown yet_, anche se probabilmente un nativo potrebbe probabilmente suggerire un modo più naturale e familiare di dire la stessa cosa.

EDIT Scusa Mary sono sempre lento a scrivere e non mi sono accorto che avevi già risposto


----------



## MilleBolleBlu

Hai ragione mary49 flown! Ho sbagliato! ...ma quindi come si traduce questa frase??


----------



## Matrap

Non conosco quel sito ma chi ha proposto quella traduzione ha sbagliato sia il senso (e quindi il tempo verbale) sia il soggetto, sia l'avverbio.

Io direi: "She hasn't ever flown before".


----------



## chipulukusu

Matrap said:


> Non conosco quel sito ma chi ha proposto quella traduzione ha sbagliato sia il senso (e quindi il tempo verbale) sia il soggetto, sia l'avverbio.
> 
> Io direi: "She hasn't ever flown before".



GIusto, molto più corretto ed elegante!


----------



## MilleBolleBlu

*G*razie! Chiedendo qua è là qualcuno mi ha detto che si poteva usare anche 'before' al posto di 'yet'... è corretto?

*G*razie mille a tutti! Gentilissimi e super veloci! =)


----------



## Teerex51

_She's never flown (before)_ is probably the most natural way to say it.


----------



## Odysseus54

O anche " She's never traveled by plane (yet) ".

Dato che il paragrafo elenca una serie di metodi di trasporto per lei usuali o conosciuti, qui 'ancora' lo tradurrei come 'yet', nel senso che ancora le manca quell'esperienza.


----------



## Teerex51

Odysseus54 said:


> O anche " She's never traveled by plane (yet) "....qui 'ancora' lo tradurrei come 'yet', .


Ciao Ody, mmmhhh...I wouldn't use _yet_, it just doesn't sound right to me . Your sentence _She's never traveled by plane_ is fine as it is. If anything, I'd use _before_ here, too.


----------



## chipulukusu

Ciao, sicuramente mi sbaglio, ma io avevo scartato _before__ perché _mi dà più l'idea tipo "_Here's Mrs WhatAndWhat stepping on a big jet plane! She's never flown before!_", cioè _before_ mi viene naturale usarlo quando una persona fa una cosa per la prima volta. _Yet _mi dà più l'idea di "_non lo ha mai fatto sino ad ora e non prevede di farlo nell'immediato futuro_".
Nonsense?


----------



## Odysseus54

Teerex51 said:


> Ciao Ody, mmmhhh...I wouldn't use _yet_, it just doesn't sound right to me . Your sentence _She's never traveled by plane_ is fine as it is. If anything, I'd use _before_ here, too.



Morning, T. - let me try a simplified context :

" She's been driving since she was 16, she also likes to ride a bike and walk.  She's never traveled by plane yet.  "

Still sounds funny ?


----------



## Teerex51

For someone who's never set foot in an airplane (and is not about to), I'd simply say _they've never flown_ or _never traveled by plane_ (as suggested by Ody54).


			
				Odysseus54 said:
			
		

> Still sounds funny ?



Yup. I'd say: _but she's never traveled by plane. _Period_. 

(Hey guys, don't mind me...I've been wrong before _)


----------



## Odysseus54

Teerex51 said:


> For someone who's never set foot in an airplane (and is not about to), I'd simply say _they've never flown_ or _never traveled by plane_ (as suggested by Ody54).
> 
> 
> Yup. I'd say: _but she's never traveled by plane. _Period_.
> 
> (Hey guys, don't mind me...I've been wrong before _)




I see what you mean, and if I had to think that sentence in English from scratch I'd go that way too.  My doubt here is that the Italian sentence has that damn 'ancora' , which is there to contrast that part of the sentence with what comes before.

Let's see if anybody else has something to say on this - I am here to learn, not to wrestle


----------



## Teerex51

Odysseus54 said:


> My doubt here is that the Italian sentence has that damn 'ancora'


That's exactly _it_. 
Let's see what the rest of the gang says.

Edit: uh...that was quick! Hi Joan


----------



## joanvillafane

Reading and thinking.... that "ancora" in the Italian sentence is definitely the problem.  I agree with Teerex that you can't use "never" and "yet" together but I think I might say, "She hasn't traveled by plane yet."  or "She hasn't yet traveled by plane."


----------



## Teerex51

But - and I know you're going to love this - you _can_ say for added emphasis _"she's never yet set foot in a plane" _


----------



## joanvillafane

Mmmm, I suppose _one _can say that. But it doesn't come naturally to me.  One more thought, though, for MilleBolleBlu's sentence:
what about "still" for "ancora" - She still hasn't flown/She still hasn't traveled by plane..........


----------



## Teerex51

joanvillafane said:


> She still hasn't flown/She still hasn't traveled by plane..........


I don't know, Joan. It sort of sounds as though she was supposed to or expected to.

_Her children send her airline ticke__ts__ every year but she still hasn't traveled by plane/flown
_
(Call me pigheaded, but the simplicity of "_she's never flown"_ can't be beat...)


----------



## MilleBolleBlu

Ho fatto partire un bel dibattito!  ...adoro leggervi! Grazie ancora, ho capito diverse cose ora!


----------



## PatsRule

MilleBolleBlu said:


> _''She usually goes to work by car and she rarely takes the bus._
> _In the summer she occasionally  rides a bike to go to the beach._
> _She seldom goes out on foot, it happened once when she forgot her keys at home and she closed the door. Sometimes she is really careless!_



"...and she still has never flown before"

or if more formal: "...and she still has yet to travel by plane."


----------



## Einstein

To me it just seems to be a list of ways that she has travelled up to the present and this list does not yet include flying. I'd say:

*... but she hasn't flown yet*
or
*... but she has never flown.*

I would use "never flown before" if there were some indication that she is now flying or about to fly. I feel the text is overloaded with adverbs and wonder whether it was written by an Italian or an English teacher!

A small correction: Not "she forgot her keys at home" but "she left her keys at home" or "she forgot her keys", without "at home".


----------



## PatsRule

Ciao Einstein,

If we are not discussing a situation that requires formal English grammar, "she forgot her keys at home" is perfectly fine, and "she still has never flown before" does not mean she is now flying, but more as a surprise.  As in "Can you believe it?  She still has never flown before!"


----------



## Odysseus54

Teerex51 said:


> But - and I know you're going to love this - you _can_ say for added emphasis _"she's never yet set foot in a plane" _




I was thinking about that - " Have you ever traveled by air "   " Never yet "


Another possible :  'as of yet'.


" As of yet, she's never traveled by air "


Regarding keys and forgetting them,  I would say :


" She forgot the key inside the house, and she locked the door ".

I think 'to lock' would work even if the door has one of those self-locking mechanisms, whereas 'to close' does not really convey the finality that the story requires.


----------



## chipulukusu

joanvillafane said:


> I agree with Teerex that you can't use "never" and "yet" together



This is an interesting achievement from this thread, thank you Joan and Teerex!


----------



## Teerex51

chipulukusu said:


> This is an interesting achievement from this thread, thank you Joan and Teerex!


You're welcome, Chip -- although the above is not an absolute truth. 

In fact, you _can_ use never and yet together. Allow me to quote myself:


> you _can say for added emphasis "she's *never yet* set foot in a plane" _


But I would not use them a few words apart in the same sentence, e.g., _she's *never* flown in a plane *yet*.


_


----------



## MilleBolleBlu

Einstein said:


> To me it just seems to be a list of ways that she has travelled up to the present and this list does not yet include flying. I'd say:
> 
> *... but she hasn't flown yet*
> or
> *... but she has never flown.*
> 
> I would use "never flown before" if there were some indication that she is now flying or about to fly. I feel the text is overloaded with adverbs and wonder whether it was written by an Italian or an English teacher!
> 
> A small correction: Not "she forgot her keys at home" but "she left her keys at home" or "she forgot her keys", without "at home".



Grazie delle spiegazioni e delle tue correzioni. 
Il testo che ho postato era un esercizio d'inglese in cui veniva richiesto l'utilizzo del maggior numero di avverbi di frequenza possibile e per farlo si suggeriva di parlare dei modi con cui qualcuno era solito spostarsi da casa....  I'm studying English! I love it!


----------



## london calling

I agree that 'she's never flown (before)' is by far the simplest and easiest way to express the concept. Of course, we could always complicate matters and say that 'she has yet to set foot on board a plane'.


----------

